# I fell on my bottom at 15 weeks - will the baby be OK?



## hopes fading

Hi, just looking for some reassurance really... 

I slipped this morning and landed on my bottom; I fell quite hard but took the fall mostly on 1 bum cheek and 1 elbow! I am quite achey now, including my lower back. I suppose if I fell like this and I wasn't pregnant I'd expect to ache a bit but I am worried I could have harmed the baby. What do you all think?

Thanks in advance, Hopes. X


----------



## MoonLove

Aww sorry to hear you had a fall! :hugs: If i were you, i'd phone my midwife (just because i know i'd probably get overly panicky) and see what she says about it. :thumbup: More than likely, little babe will be fine! :hugs:x


----------



## scuffer

Hey there, I was just saying on another thread I fell all the way down the stairs a week overdue and was fine so try not to worry! Your baby is quite well padded in there! However, if you are getting pains it might be worth ringing the midwives, the number should be on your notes, they can give you proper advice. Get some rest, you must be sore! x


----------



## Ember

As long as you aren't having cramps in your uterus or any bleeding, LO will probably be fine, but if you are worried, call your dr or mw for reassurance. If nothing else, they can probably at least listen to the hb if you are really worried you have hurt LO. There was a lady that fell down a flight of stairs carrying a toddler in second tri, and she was sore and bruised, but she had protected the toddler from being hurt at all, though the toddler flailed and caused extra bruises to her tummy. Her LO was perfectly fine. Amazing, but babies are usually quite well protected from falls in the amniotic fluid.


----------



## kiasuten

At 15 weeks, I fell out of my car, but thankfully on my butt/hip (it's a high step up to get in and a big step down to get out). I went to the doctor's and she said the baby and I were both fine.

I'm sure you're good :) Won't hurt to make sure, though.


----------



## kanga

Aww honey, sounds like quite a fall. I did the same thing at 16 weeks, I was so mad with myself - I never usually fall over and now I am pg I go and do it!

I spoke to a doc and he said unless you had trauma to your bump at the front, then the baby should be fine. He didn't want me to come in and get checked out. and my baby is still fine as I heard his hb last week

Happy healing. Look after yourself xxxxx


----------



## Tiffa130

I fell on my stomach @ 16 weeks coming up my driveway. 

All was fine afterwards, I've heard hb & seen her on ultrasound since.

From what I read online after falling, you have to seriously injure yourself to hurt your LO. If you aren't in pain then you should be ok. If you are concerned or cramping then go to hospital & ask them to check.


----------



## hopes fading

Thanks ladies, you're all awesome. I feel much better now. I really only ache in the way you usually would if you fall so I'm probably OK. My midwife is on hols but if I am still worried in the morning I'll call the Dr or Community midwife, just to be sure. Go careful everyone - it's dangerous out there! X


----------



## Fiona1973

I fell in snow landed on my back and winded myself too.. Had spotting ended up in a&e.. I had bruised ribs and was in pain..main thing was baby was fine.:. Do would hope you will be fine xxx


----------



## Nibbler

I slipped and fell twice on ice 5 weeks ago (in the same day:blush:) when I was 15 weeks pregnant, once on my bottom and the other time on the front hitting my bump :nope:

I was horrified and rang my consultant. He said not to worry coz at that stage the baby is still very protected in the pelvic area. Sure enough LO is okay.:thumbup: I was sore for days from the falls though!:growlmad:

I'm sure your LO is okay too. If you are worried though, call your doc to put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------

